
Request HN: Dark Mode - Austin_Conlon
It&#x27;d be great if HN adapted to operating systems&#x27; dark mode, just like Twitter and DuckDuckGo do.
======
BlameKaneda
You can install the extension Stylus (for Chrome or FF) and can use one of the
existing themes for HN, or other popular websites (e.g. I use a dark theme for
Github).

This is what it looks like on my screen:
[https://i.imgur.com/Jjx5fUm.png](https://i.imgur.com/Jjx5fUm.png)

------
Mistri
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18178239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18178239)

